# Last ever youth livestock show



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

My sons show is next Wednesday at our fair. It’s his last year. Fine tuning these last several days. Weighed him yesterday and he’s 102! He was 95 last Friday! Big jump in weight. Had to weigh him twice to be sure. Lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Good luck on his last show! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Aww I bet you have mixed feeling. 
The wether looks fantastic! Good luck to him and please let us know how he does!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good luck! Looks good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

